# Pain Killers for Rats



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Willow is 28 months old. She has a large-ish lump on her chest, and is generally just looking very elderly with her thinning coat and dodgy back legs. I want to give her some pain killers as her lump can't be very comfortable.

My vet won't give out metacam without a consultation. IMO, she doesn't need to be seen by a vet as it's a result of her old age and nothing else. If anyone can reccomend something I can give her to help keep her comfy then that would be great


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

unfortunatly vets cant give out pescription meds without seeing the animal as its more then their jobs worth, if it was some how found out they could be subject to heavy fines and disciplinary action, if you think she needs pain killer you really would be best going down the vet route, they can put metacam on a repeat prescription for her, it will however only last 6 months, and then they will need to reassess

childrens paracetamol can be used *short term only* in rats, but it only offers mild pain relief

however like i said you are actually MUCH better talking to a vet about it, and actually getting metacam


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

There's a dosage guide for paracetamol here


----------

